# SNOW BLOWER HELP no gas going into motor



## alfa-75-man (Jun 18, 2005)

:4-dontkno Hello new to this site.

My problem no gas going to engine took the carb apart no debris found but the engine is sucking but no fuel making it's way to it. Spark present.

The blower was left outside and I did change the oil and plug plus the gas.

I'm thinking the gas is not being drawn into the motor due to bad seal. But I screwed the carb and mounted it tightly. I'm puzzled!!

I blew all the holes in carb didn't find blockage. :4-dontkno


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

this motor has a priming bulb?

what happens when you pump it? does any gas make it to the carb?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

My guess would be you need a carburetor rebuild, or just a new carburetor. The gas tank should be above the carb, so unless the line is blocked, it's the carb. To see if the line is blocked, just take it off the carb, you'll know soon enough! :grin:


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Make sure the fuel tank does not have a fuel shut off on the connection where the fuel line hooks up to the bottom of the fuel tank. Some of the tanks have a thumb screw fuel shut off as part of the tank connection on the bottom. 

Did you find any fuel, water or rust in the carb when you took it off or was it dry?

JamesO


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

First thing I gotta know, Where are you at that you need to use a snow blower in June?
Anyways what type of motor (Briggs, Tecumseh, Honda, etc.) 
Some of the Briggs engines had the fuel tank under the carb. The carb was mounted on the fuel tank so more or less the fuel tank was the float bowl for the carb. But there is a diaphram that will go out between the carb and fuel tank.


----------



## MickeyFouse (Feb 7, 2009)

Gasoline goes bad with time and in as little as 3-4 weeks. This effect is known as varnishing. Jets and passageways within carburetors become obstructed when varnishing occurs.
_____________________________
*SPAM REMOVED*


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I hope they have figured it out by now and this is almost 4 year old thread.

BG


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

:wave: Hey BG -after 4 years - wouldn't the snow have melted by itself by now??:tongue:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I wonder if MF is ever going to post on any current issue?? Seems like the only time we get any posts is after he/she makes changes to the link in the sig line. 

Is the poster trying to help within the forums or sell something?? To resurrect a thread this old serves no purpose. I have seen MF bring old threads back to life on many occasions..... too many occasions. 

As for the link in the sig..... how does the fuel system (in this thread) tie in with the exhaust?? The info on the fuel is close to being on target, but the "tip" and link are not relevant. Any link provided by myself or other contributors is strictly for informational purposes and we recieve no compensation.


----------

